# sneaking pets in your uni room



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha sorry for the random thread but i was wondering.. do you reckon if i didn't have a cleaner that id get away with keeping a rabbit in my uni room?
i wouldn't keep it in a cage, ited be like a house rabbit and have its own bed/ litter tray.
xD


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

You could give it ago


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

ah crap i didn't think about it nippling wires... hmmm


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

if you can keep it away from wire and other things it could get trapped in or naw then maybe, also if you keep the litter tray pretty clean as to not cause a stink form you room.

but i thought rabbits need to graze? you could prob get it a lead and sneak it our for walks somewhere, though they would prob have to be long walks.


also make sure you have a back up caught just incase you get busted!


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

im studying animal management so i could just say its a 'rabbit experiment' lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a house rabbit, mums trying to force my baby out though :O hutch 'accidently' broke so he's not . But try and cover as many wires as possible, block beds up as they seem to love to get stuck behind it, and remember not all rabbits can be toilet trained...


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

i dont think it will work hun its not just wires rabbits chew everything lol unless you keep it in a cage and just let it out when your about
what type of rabbit are you thinking of i could put you in touch with someone ?
be carefull with walking it big risk of myxi


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i could just do that then.. get a cage and let it out when im there which will be most of the time. 
im really worried about getting caught though...


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

beckyl92 said:


> i could just do that then.. get a cage and let it out when im there which will be most of the time.
> im really worried about getting caught though...


do you get spot check of rooms ? if so bad idea
we used to get those however i never got caught with stripe the mouse :2thumb:
you could alway apply to have one or if there is nothing in the small print saying not pets well you can use that argument :whistling2:
ps i have some german lops wanting new homes :whistling2:


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

im not at uni yet this would be next year :lol2:
how did you manage to get away with the mice? and do all UK unis not allow pets?
ive applied for myerscough, chester, salford and manchester met.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If you're not at uni yet then why not rent a house where you're allowed pets instead of going into halls? It would be highly inadvisable and unfair on the animal to buy one to sneak into halls as you will inevitably get caught and the animal will be out of a home. You're only at uni 3-4 years, why not wait til after? 

I'm at uni at the minute and believe me, if you're like every other teenager heading there for their first year, once you're there your priorities will change. You will (quite rightly) want your freedom and to enjoy not having ties and socialising with your new friends, you won't need a rabbit tying you down with vets fees, houseproofing and staying in to clean them/care for them. Seriously, it's not worth you having one, not for you and not for the rabbit. Enjoy uni life instead and look forward to having your own home where you're allowed pets.

xxx


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

KathyM said:


> If you're not at uni yet then why not rent a house where you're allowed pets instead of going into halls? It would be highly inadvisable and unfair on the animal to buy one to sneak into halls as you will inevitably get caught and the animal will be out of a home. You're only at uni 3-4 years, why not wait til after?
> 
> I'm at uni at the minute and believe me, if you're like every other teenager heading there for their first year, once you're there your priorities will change. You will (quite rightly) want your freedom and to enjoy not having ties and socialising with your new friends, you won't need a rabbit tying you down with vets fees, houseproofing and staying in to clean them/care for them. Seriously, it's not worth you having one, not for you and not for the rabbit. Enjoy uni life instead and look forward to having your own home where you're allowed pets.
> 
> xxx


i have to agree totally there!! several people i knew in first year came with pets, and most ceased to own them within 3 months of starting because of all the late night studying and drinking sessions etc etc.... also, if you go into halls, or even a shared house for your first year, you'll spend more than enough time fussing neighbours cats or pets, to be fussed about not having your own : victory:

i managed to keep a goldfish for about 2 months in halls before i was snitched on and my lil Sharky went to live with my now ex. bf as he had a big tank and appropriate conditions to house Sharky.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

beckyl92 said:


> im not at uni yet this would be next year :lol2:
> how did you manage to get away with the mice? and do all UK unis not allow pets?
> ive applied for myerscough, chester, salford and manchester met.


 i hid it in the wardrobe when we had checks they never checked draws etc


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

try it if you know when they are coming round just put it in a little box for a bit in a wardrobe or under your bed they arnt gunna look through your belongings and it wont harm the rabbit.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it, and I would think most rabbit breeders would be against it too. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that if a rabbit breeder was ok with it, I'd seriously wonder about whether I was ok with the rabbit breeder :lol2:

Not very responsible - you have your whole life for pets, if you want to go into halls you just have to wait. Patience : victory:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Not really worth the risk. When I did my national diploma in animal management some people sneaked in small rodents and the like, but they were usually caught out. Those animals now live in the animal unit!

Now i'm doing my degree, the only people I know of with pets do not live on campus (which is the majority at my uni, but that's not typical of most Universities).


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

i had alot of friends with pets in college it would be better if you get accomodation where you know you can have pets ask permission some places do allow caged pets i know this as a girl who got a rabbit from me took him with her to uni :2thumb:
the way you were talking i thought you were already in uni well this way you can prepare for your pet if you decide to go ahead, you also need to think of breed i would go for a small breed like a mini lop or nethie bigger breeds like german lops , giants and other breeds that are usually used for house rabbits do take up alot of room as they need a dog crate with a smaller breed like a nethie , mini lop , mini rex etc you need a indoor rabbit cage


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> try it if you know when they are coming round just put it in a little box for a bit in a wardrobe or under your bed they arnt gunna look through your belongings and it wont harm the rabbit.


 thats what i did howwever stripe was only one mouse and he was easy to hide and didnt cause and mess a rabbit may be harder thats why i suggest you ask some places do allow pets :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know a uni campus in this country that allows pets - plenty of people will say they do to get one though. :whistling2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

No, I don't think any Uni does.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Heya, I'm at uni but don't live on campus or in student housing so have a few pets. I'd honestly say to wait at least until your first year is over and you're renting student housing. A lot of my friends wanted pets to begin with (I'm doing an animal behaviour degree!) but within a couple of months of uni life that all went out the window. Socialising will become such a massive part of your life that you'll probably struggle to find the time for a pet, especially if it has to be kept in a cage whilst you're out. I don't think it would be fair on the animal to be bundled about and left for random amounts of time- most animals like structure and a set timetable that they can predict and stick to.

By waiting a year at least you'll get an idea of how much work your course entails and how likely you are to be about. Even in your second year, you need to consider how busy your house will be, if you have a lot of parties or mates coming over then that wouldn't be too fair either. Either way, I think for your own piece of mind as well as the animal's safety and security, you need to wait until you're living somewhere where pets are approved. It's their quality of life you need to think about, not whether or not you get to own a pet. Sorry, I know that's a bit sensible but it makes sense


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

if it's against the rules to get a pet, why break the rules? 
guess I just have a problem with people ignoring rules expecially in a case like this because if it gets discovered, the pet will be the one to suffer as you'll be forced to get rid of it and sadly, there are loads of unwanted rabbits about.
Rules are there to be abided by not broken just because someone doesn't think they should apply to them.
Think hard about whether it will be fair to a pet to get used to you and having a great home, then being made homeless and getting given away to someone who might not be as caring.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

A rabbit is a big commitment and it really isn't fair getting an animal like that until you're established somewhere. Could you not just get something else? Maybe a small hamster or an invertebrate.


----------

